# leopard gecko morph



## Lisa morley (Oct 14, 2010)

Hiya, I was wondering if someone can help me our with my leo's morph. I have been told that they my be enigma and i wanted to know if this could be true and what morph as i don't have a clue. Thank you for taking your time to help my plead. :lol2:


----------



## Lisa morley (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Lisa morley (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...y-albums-leopard-geckos-picture180662-hef.jpg


----------



## Lisa morley (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Lisa morley (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

1) Tremper Albino (probably mack snow if it hatched black and white)
2) Mack Snow Albino Enigma
3) Tangerine Albino Enigma (poss Hypo but need an overhead shot) I presume this is Mum or Dad?
4) Tremper Albino
5/6) Tremper Albino (possibly Mack Snow) / Mack Snow Enigma

I think there is also Hypo at play in a number of hatchlings, and possibly Mack Snow in the majority.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah tremper albino
Poss leucistic (Patternless)
Keep the one with the black spot btw thats trendin in america the now i dare say itll be a uk thing soon :welcome:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

StaneyWid said:


> Yeah tremper albino
> Poss leucistic (Patternless)
> Keep the one with the black spot btw thats trendin in america the now i dare say itll be a uk thing soon :welcome:


Huh?
None of them are Patternless :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Lisa morley said:


> image]image[/URL]


 
Close ? :whistling2:


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lisa morley said:


> image


that could be a black hole (mac snow enigma eclipse) the black spotted one 

the rest are tremper Mac snow albino 

what was mum and dad ?


----------

